# Stapler question



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Does it require oiling? You may need to get some tool oil and put a few drops in the inlet where you hook up the air line. Some need that. Yours might not, but I can't see it hurting it if you are judicious. Wait for better advice.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

check to see if you have a PSI increase on your gun - if not try to increase your psi on the tank - test it on a scap 2x4 - see how it goes - - most guns need oil before use - and more often if use a lot -


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Trust me i have oiled the fool out of it, like 2 drops for 160 staples. I will fool with the depth adjustment.
mike


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

hey mike - TOO much oil is WORSE then not enough
it will build up inside and act as a shock abosber 
might have to take the gun apart and clean out the oil then start over


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

sawdust can get in and clog the driving piston too, especially if there is abundant oil


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

No sawdust, been kept in a box. The gun is only about 3 weeks old. If I cannot get it to work I will return it and get a brand spanking new one. Maybe to much oil
How should i go about getting a oiler for my air line? What kind of oil do i put in? The oil that i got with the gun is light like water, the stuff I have seen is really dark and thick. 

mike


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

I had a cheapee that came with the air compressor, it jammed constantly. I called a cabinet maker buddy of mine and he said he never gets jams with the Bostitch so....it went in the trash and I went to Lowe's and bought a Bostitch, not a single problem since. Only thing is they are pricey!


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I know bostich is good, but I really do not want to spend the dough. The thing is is that it is the 1.5 staples with a parifin covering that are giving me fits. I will try some 1 inch staples that do not have glue on them.


----------



## stajerc61 (Nov 17, 2009)

The bitterness of poor quality remains long after the sweetness of low price is forgotten.


----------



## concrete-bees (Jun 20, 2009)

the best oil for any air operated system is CP 22 - but most hardware stores sell it under the common name air gun oil - 

like i mentioned before - i was a millwright for 10 years in a sawmill - we had 40 air staple guns that were used in the paperwraping of the finished lumber - ive done my fair share of staple gun repair!!!!! 

but its true you get what you get with the money your didnt spend -

anyhow on the guns there is i an output area - it has a screen on it - take it off - usually 3 allens - then take the staples out of it and hook it to air - then fire the trigger untill the oil doesnt come out - 
see if this helps


----------



## muskratcreekhoney (Mar 30, 2010)

What is the Paraffin for on the staples? Does it hold tighter? I did notice that one of the suppliers uses them in their assembled frames.


----------



## wabeeman (Dec 3, 2010)

I've tried numerous brands of fasteners (been in construction for 24) in several different brands of guns. I've had nothing but problems with grip rite fas'ners. To me the name says it all...fas'ners. Well golly gee Jimbob, let's us go down yonder and pick us up some fas'ners from the hardware s'plier. GR fas'ners are too soft I think.
Another problem you might be having is that cheap gun. The driver blades on cheap guns tend to wear quickly. Once they start rounding the problem is compounded. Even on my Senco I lap the blade with a file every 100,000 staples or so. Just a couple strokes to square it up.
I know cost is an issue but when you can afford it I'd recommend upgrading to a name brand stapler, Senco, Hitachi and Bostich are all commonly found on construction jobsites, and upgrade to a better fastener (same as nailgun brands above, I've also had excellent success with Fanaco brand if it's available in your area).
FWIW - 1 3/4", 1/2" crown staples are very popular here in the NW. I use them on everything, even assembling frames. You just have to make sure you can shoot straight with that length of staple. I use that staple because I can buy 3x as many for the same price as the less common 1 1/2" staple.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

This is not a perfect comparison, but there are two things I thought I'd add. I have bought 2 nail guns from harbor freight and haven't had a problem with either of them. I have a roofing nailer and a finishing nailer. Both are working great. 2 thoughts for you. . . Most air nailers that I'm aware of will blow through with the PSI at 100. I realize that the size of the nails / staples requires different PSI so you'll need to test. The second thought is the material that you're nailing. For instance a 2x4 is very soft. If you set the gun to nail / staple flush on a 2x4 and then try to go into plywood or OSB or Oak for example you'll need to increase the PSI. I was just using my finishing nailer and had the PSI at 40 or 50. If I had more it would have blown through the trim I was installing. Also, again depending upon what you're going through you may have nails / staples that are too soft as mentioned, however I've had times where I've hit something harder (a knot in the wood or something) and it has bent the nail. This wasn't a "too soft" issue, but my mistake. Too much oil is definitely a problem as is water in the lines. Make sure you drain your compressor regularly also. Hope these thoughts help.


----------



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

hate to say this, but i've never bought anything from harbor freight that has turned out to be usable... 

One portable grinding wheel we bought actually caught on fire after a couple of days..

I use craftsmen, and dewalt. I really believe what you buy should last forever and spending the extra is always worth it... 

if you are going to make hives .... lots of hives... close your eyes and buy a good one...


----------



## Dunkel (Jun 12, 2009)

I have had really good luck with the bostitch reconditioned ones on ebay for 45 bucks. They also have a warranty period included.


----------



## delber (Dec 26, 2010)

avalonweddingsbcs said:


> if you are going to make hives .... lots of hives... close your eyes and buy a good one...


I have to say I totally agree. I have had descent success with Harbor freight (not perfect), but I'm not using the tools every day, nor am I using them a lot when I do. If you're wanting to use it every day then by all means don't waste your time with Harbor freight. For someone having a hobby it's a great way to save money. Just know when / if you buy whatever don't have higher expectations than what you are buying. If you pay $20.00 for a nail gun, don't expect it to work as one that you'd pay $150.00.


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

I used it today, I shot a lot of air through it and it shot pretty good. I may even go and get another one. The problem is most likely the staples. 
The staples are the yellow tinted ones, looks like they are dipped in something. 

mike


----------



## wabeeman (Dec 3, 2010)

Kingfisher Apiaries said:


> The staples are the yellow tinted ones, looks like they are dipped in something.


Most all (that I've tried anyway) are a similar yellow/gold color. Most all (again, that I've tried) have a coating that literally hot glues the fas'ner :doh: in place. About the only exception I can think of is stainless fasteners.
As delber said watch your air pressure, although if your nailer has a depth adjustment you can leave the pressure up (to blow through knots and such) and still set to the desired depth (unless the staples are too soft and just bend ).


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

Been buying hitachi and harbor freight staples. The both are not coated. 

I know i should get a better stapler, but I was talking to the guy that did our windows this week (he specializes in siding) and his crew likes the HB stapler better than the senco. He says the senco usually collects dust on the truck. I will see how many staples this thing lasts through and give a report. 

mike


----------



## CES (Feb 4, 2009)

I have been using the Central Pnuematic 18G crown stapler from Harbor Freight for about 5 years. Started out using it as a finish nailer to do all the trim in my house. I have stapled frames for about 500 supers, put together about 100 inner cover feeders and stapled aluminum covers on about 100 lids. I use 1" Porter Cable staples. I always put a couple of drops of oil into the air intake before I start using it and I may use it up to 5 hrs at a time. This thing was a gift from my brother-inlaw who works in contruction. I keep waiting for it to break/quit or whatever knowing it is not on the high end of quality but it just seems to keep going and going. I have never had jam or have it mess up in any way. The last Harbor Freight ad had them on sale for about $16 and was thinking about buying another one for back up because I am sure it is going to quit when I least expect it with all the "mileage" I have put on it. I have 1000 frames to put together before spring. But I can't complain, it has been a great stapler for me.


----------



## camero7 (Sep 21, 2009)

Dunkel said:


> I have had really good luck with the bostitch reconditioned ones on ebay for 45 bucks. They also have a warranty period included.


me too


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

Since we are talking staplers and quality, can I get some advice on who makes the best stapler. I dont mean to high jack this thread but being Kingfisher may also be in the market for a new one it may be of benefit for him as well.

Being I was in the roofing trade for over ten years I know to well that cheap is worth every penny you pay and not one cent more. I liked Hitachi and Bostitch roofing nailers. All my power tools were mostly Hitachi and I loved them. Most folks who will not use a tool for an everyday job or dont have experience with a particular type of tool will think that cheap piece of crap from harbor freight is a good deal but they really dont have any idea what they dont have. I want my stapler to be the last one I buy for five years or better with any luck and I dont want to have to send it in for warranty work. I plan on putting together 300 or more hives over the next four years or so and that adds up to 10000-15000 or more frames and that could add up to 100,000 staples. Im guessing Bostitch is a good one to start with but if there is a god of stapler guns I want to know about it.

I stopped at a pawn shop today and seen a Bostitch that looked brand new for 50 dollars. I stopped at menards and it appears to be an older model of what is now on market for $110. Some times older model means better model.

Thanks for all or any advice.


----------



## peacekeeperapiaries (Jun 23, 2009)

we use SENCO, BOSTICH and HITACHI guns......Harbor Freight stuff is usually junk. The SENCO gun we are using is 15 years old, the BOSTICH is about 10, and the HITACHI is about 5 years old. I cant even begin to imagine how many staples these guns have through them but other than a seal replacement on the SENCO about 2 years ago ($30) they have been problem free. 4 drops of air tool oil before each use, dont overdose on the oil.


----------



## Monkadelic (Feb 5, 2010)

At the recommendation of our carpenter friend, my husband bought me a Porter Cable compressor/2 nail gun/stapler set for my birthday last year (I like to build stuff in my free time). It was under $300 and we use it all the time. I love the little compressor, as I can lug it around wherever I need to take it! It is also an oil-free system, so almost no maintenance is involved.


----------



## PeeVee (Dec 10, 2009)

The couple Harbor Freight items I have (brad nailer and 1/4" crown stapler) were purchased first for the price. second to see if those items would be useful in the business I was doing at the time. I figured then if I found the tools to be useful, when I wore them out I would buy a major brand. So far they have held up - just waiting until I have the chance to upgrade


----------



## MARBIS (Jun 10, 2010)

For seven years, maintenance free Porter Cable brad nailer, nailer/stapler, Paslode framing nailer and Paslode 18ga cordless. Regularly used in renovation business.For Christmas got Hitachi 18ga 1 1/2" stapler for beekeeping equipment only. Got no money to waste on cheap tools.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

Just my $0.02.
You might want to take a look at a Senco model SLS25XP. (MO6-17)
Ernie


----------



## wabeeman (Dec 3, 2010)

I have staplers in 1/4", 3/8", 1/2" and 1" crowns. All are Senco. The 1/4" crown is 20 yrs old and I'm guessing has shot over 1 million staples. Replaced a broken driver blade once and the o-ring kit at the same time. The 3/8" is the SLS25XP as mentioned earlier. It's my fav for user friendly, light and maneuverable. Upholsterers use this nailer a lot so shorter staples (3/8" - 5/8", good for attaching screen on sbb) are cheap but I've found longer lengths (1 1/2" max) to be rather expensive. The next is the 1/2" crown SNS44XP. It uses about half the air as it's predecessor which is important if using a smaller air compressor or running multiple guns on the job site. This is bigger gun, so less maneuverable, but it can't be stopped. I use this one most because the 1 3/4" staples are dirt cheap. I can buy a box of 10k for about 1/2 the cost of 1 1/2" x 3/8" crown. I use this one for assembling all my bee equipment, even frames (I tape a small block under the magazine so the gun is perfectly square to the end bar when fired). The 1", actually a roofing stapler, I use often to quickly butt join lumber. 3 or 4 staples across the joint has amazing holding ability, even more if you can hit the other side of the joint. All but the 1/4" have adjustable depth of drive. This is important because it allows you to turn up the air pressure, so you can blow through knots or high density wood, and still set to a perfect depth without overdriving (the building inspectors here are sticklers about this).

I started using Senco guns decades ago because there was a local dealer. Even after other brands became available I stuck with em because of durability and reliability. Another factor you might consider is if/when your nailer breaks can you get parts and/or repair done locally and quickly. Since I use my nailers/staplers in a professional capacity it's important I own a tool that I don't have to worry about breaking. Wouldn't even consider a harbor freight POS. A lot of rookie carpenters get em to start with and usually within a few months have upgraded to a pro tool. It's cheaper in the long run. I also just realized the ones that don't/won't upgrade aren't in the trades very long, I think there's something there :scratch:.


----------



## WI-beek (Jul 14, 2009)

What size crown staple are most of you guys using for frame assembly? 1/4 * 3/8"?


----------



## Kingfisher Apiaries (Jan 16, 2010)

The local place that specializes in staple guns said stick with the 1/4 crown instead of the 3/8s. I agree with them, I can get 1/4 staples practically everywhere. I just got 5000 1/4 by 1.5 staples at a small lumber yard for $10. That beats harbor freights price on the 1" staples. Whats the point anyway in 1/8s more crown? If I get a bigger size I will get a 7/16 for boxes. 

mike


----------



## fish_stix (May 17, 2009)

Kingfisher; the point in the 3/8" crown is that only one staple is needed at each end of the frame, 4 total. No glue needed. Secondly the 3/8" x 1 1/2" also does a great job on boxes. One man, one gun, thousands of boxes and frames!


----------

